# Buzzard's 2011 Halloween Decorations & Party Pictures!!!



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm so happy to report that we got everything done & our party on the 22nd was a great success, probably our best yet! We had 32 total guests & everyone seemed to have a great time. I wanted to share pictures of some of this year's Halloween decor & also some pictures from our party. I hope you enjoy them!!!

Thank you for all of your ideas & good luck to those of you who are having your parties this coming weekend!

http://s973.photobucket.com/albums/ae214/Buzzard_Pics/2011 Halloween Decor/

http://s973.photobucket.com/albums/ae214/Buzzard_Pics/2011 Halloween Bash/

The password for both albums = Buzzard

My hubby & I as Frankenstein & His Bride


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That password is not working. Great costumes though!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

"Too many failed logins. Try back later."


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

Buzzard - GREAT pics! It looks like everyone had an awesome time. Love the costumes!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

The "B" probably has to be capitalized when you put in "Buzzard" as the password. It looks like jakiedoodle was able to get in. Thanks!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! Great decorations, great guests. Loved the costumes, looks like your friends really got into the party.....


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OMG!! Your party looked like a blast! That balloon/pumpkin game (not TYF) looked like a scream!!! Everyone had great costumes! Loved Frankies shoes, those were great.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

The "Smash The Pumpkin" game that we played outside was a TOTAL RIOT!!! Everyone was laughing so hard. People were falling down. It was hilarious. I was a little worried about trying to organize 30 people to play a game like that, but I'm so glad that we did it. It worked out great!  It's a perfect game for later in the night after everyone has had a couple of drinks!

We do have a great group of friends who seem to really enjoy getting into the party every year. The costumes seem to just keep getting better each year too.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

The only thing is that it's just SO MUCH WORK to get ready for a big Halloween party. I'm already thinking to myself that I don't know if I can go that big again next year. We'll see how I feel come about July I guess!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! That game looked very naughty


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> The only thing is that it's just SO MUCH WORK to get ready for a big Halloween party. I'm already thinking to myself that I don't know if I can go that big again next year. We'll see how I feel come about July I guess!


Yes, they are a TON of work but look at the pay off. I just know your friends will be talking about that party for months!! I hope my party turns out as fun as yours looked! 

And I would love to know how to play "Smash the Pumpkin".


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Buzzard said:


> The "Smash The Pumpkin" game that we played outside was a TOTAL RIOT!!! Everyone was laughing so hard. People were falling down. It was hilarious. I was a little worried about trying to organize 30 people to play a game like that, but I'm so glad that we did it. It worked out great!  It's a perfect game for later in the night after everyone has had a couple of drinks!
> 
> We do have a great group of friends who seem to really enjoy getting into the party every year. The costumes seem to just keep getting better each year too.


How do you play the game?
Looks like so much fun.


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW do you own a spirit store? I have never seen one family own so many props, you must have them all lol. Love that you decorate so many spaces, that really makes it an over all experience for your guests.


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep (Sep 22, 2010)

Love the pics, Buzzard.


----------



## HauntedGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

your party looks like it was so much fun!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks so wonderful! Everyone seems like they had a blast  I think I might do that balloon game! I just happened to have 6 packages of balloons


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

For the "Smash the Pumpkin" game we divided everyone into couples & then divided the couples into 2 teams. We placed 1 chair for each team about 25-30 feet away from the start line. One couple at a time from each team had to make their way to their chair while keeping a balloon held between their bodies. The couples had to keep their hands clasped behind their backs. They were not allowed to touch their balloon until they made it to the chair. If they started to lose their balloon, they had to wait until the balloon hit the ground & then they could pick it up & run back to the start line & try again. Once they made it to their chair, the guy grabbed the pumpkin (balloon) & put it in his lap. The girl had to sit on him to pop the balloon (to make it more fun, we said that she had to sit facing him unless her costume wouldn't allow it....he he he). Once their balloon popped, the couple had to run back to the start line before the next couple could take off. The first team to get all couples back across the finish line won! 

If you have some single guests or an odd number of people then you can just have someone go twice.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

dixiemama said:


> WOW do you own a spirit store? I have never seen one family own so many props, you must have them all lol. Love that you decorate so many spaces, that really makes it an over all experience for your guests.


LOL...I wish! No, we've been adding to our collection for the past 7 years. I'm a major deal shopper so I'm always checking Craigslist & doing what I can to get things cheap!


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like it was an awesome party!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Some great costume. Loved Frankie's dance moves. And the smash the pumpkin game made for hilarious photos.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is my "Little Frankie" on Halloween


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

Little Frankie is absolutely ADORABLE!!!  How old? Looks to be about 15 months maybe?


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awe! Little Frankie is adorable! Love that hat!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks! He's 13 months!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oh how cute Buzzard!!  Love the neck knobs lol. or maybe they're ear knobs


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Looked like a great party. Your guests went all out ...fantastic costumes!!!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pics... Love that everyone enjoyed themselves and got into the spirit with great costumes! I also absolutely looove your costume contest trophies  How did you make them?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow Buzzard -you thought of everything!! Front yard, garage and house (inside!) I loved your kitchen especially. I know what you mean about a long time to set up. I had @ 80 people but....the party was outside. So I didn't do as much decorating inside. 

Great job....Thanks for sharing


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Take a look at osenators vids dixie mama. They should pay him to be on TV commercials! (for spirit or any other hallow store) He has it ALL.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Snickers said:


> Great pics... Love that everyone enjoyed themselves and got into the spirit with great costumes! I also absolutely looove your costume contest trophies  How did you make them?


Thank you so much! The bases of the trophies were just flat wooden plaque type things that you can get from any craft store (Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc.). I just spray painted those black. The hands & feet came from the dollar tree & I just spray painted those as well. I got the moss from a craft store too & the green stuff is just regular ole green play dough. I printed & cut the words out on card stock using my Silhouette die-cutter, but you could just cut those out by hand if you needed to. I used super glue & a hot glue gun to keep everything glued together. The most challenging part was getting everything to stay glued.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

That witch on your porch is the scariest thing ever! Where did you get her from?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

HauntedDiva said:


> That witch on your porch is the scariest thing ever! Where did you get her from?


I got her from Spirit a few years ago. I don't think that Spirit made very many of them. She is ridiculous....definitely one of my favorite props.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like you had a great party! Loved the decorations. Man, I wish I had friends that got into Halloween.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I love the "tempt your fate" balloons. What a great idea.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Buzzard, loved looking through your pics. I LOLd at #80 from the party scene. Mrs. Gingy looks not too pleased that Mr. Gingy is dancing happily with Lil Red.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> Buzzard, loved looking through your pics. I LOLd at #80 from the party scene. Mrs. Gingy looks not too pleased that Mr. Gingy is dancing happily with Lil Red.


LOL-I never noticed that on pic #80....pretty funny!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks again guys for all of the nice comments about the party & my photos. I'm already getting questioned about this year's Halloween party. Unfortunately, I think we may have to scale down a little this year. Between my job, life & dealing with a high energy 2 year old, I'm having a hard time finding extra time for party planning. I'm also a little concerned as to how my son is going to react to our scary decorations this year. I'm really hoping that he won't be terrified! 

What have your experiences been with scary decorations & your young kids?


----------

